# My morning on the Thoroughbred Racetrack



## klb1204 (Aug 26, 2009)

Great Story, My dream like yours will hopefully come through in April when my big boy runs. I am very happy for you, I can only wish my dream day ends like yours!


----------



## djockey (Sep 18, 2009)

*Reply*

Lots of luck klb1204!


----------

